# Posting Pics



## Capo_Regime (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all!

How can i post my pics?

thanx...


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Setup an account at http://photobucket.com/

Once you have done that, you upload to that page, and they make it very easy to post from there to threads anyplace.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

There's a sticky in the aquatic photography section on How to post photos to APC

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ography/40656-how-upload-post-photos-apc.html
HTH


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Posted in wrong topic.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The sticky describes how to put a photo in the "Aquarium Pictures" photo archives of APC and then link to it in a post. You can download pretty big photos there, and I am not sure what the size limits are, since I have never run up against them. If you do hit the size limits and want to have something bigger than that in your post, you can use photobucket or pbase or other photo storage sites and post really large photos there and then link to them in your post here. You can put a monster photo in, for example, pbase, and your only concern for linking to it here would be the download time that someone wanting to read your post would endure. There is also a way of putting photos directly into your post that you can find about by scrolling downwards from the box where you are writing your post until you come to "attach files". Click on "manage attachments", and you will see the file size restrictions, which are quite stringent. 100K is the maximum file size allowed.


----------

